# Gender DNA tests



## weedle

Has anyone on here used an early gender DNA kit and was it accurate? I'm really tempted to get one!


----------



## Alita

following


----------



## sil

I used Sneak Peek (from amazon) and I took the test at 10 weeks. It was accurate for me


----------



## laila 44

Yes. I used the panorama at 8 weeks and found out a week later we were having a girl. Very accurate. She's almost one ;)


----------



## mummy2_1

How do they work


----------



## 3boys

panorama and harmony yes they are reputable companies and i would use them but very expensive if not covered on your insurance but the companies who just check for gender i would be wary i know loads of women who were told wrong including a very close friend of mine who suffered from gender disappointment she got really depressed after being told she was having her 5th boy, it was wrong and she was having a girl but if that was the other way around it would of caused a lot of upset. She reckons they guess as they have a good chance of being right so even with refunding the ones that were wrong they are still making a fortune.


----------



## MemmaJ

I agree with 3boys - companies like Harmony are primarily looking for chromosomal abnormalities, but can tell gender too and are very reputable and accurate. 
The companies you can buy a 'fingerprick' home test from online, just for gender, have a very bad reputation and you only have to google their reviews to see how many wrong results they give out! 

I was very tempted to get one myself because I couldn't face waiting for my early gender scan, but I'm so glad I didn't waste my money in the end after reading about them online.


----------



## 3boys

I would have loved to get one done but after what my friend told me I thought what if it says girl and I get all excited and then it's a boy. It would be really hard for me to get over that


----------



## Mafi419

I'm on my second pregnancy, always wanted a girl, had a little boy first (2 and a half) and decided to take a DNA gender test at 8 weeks this time so that I don't stress during half of my pregnancy with ansiety over the gender  where I live it's not too expensive, I paid around 100 euros (90 pounds) for the test. I told me girl! I honestly can't believe it and will only believe it when I confirm it on a scan lol I'm 12 weeks now :) they say it's 99% accurate, but if it had said boy, I would believe it, but saying girl means they didn't find a Y cromossome, it might be because it's a girl, but it might also be because there wasn't much of baby's DNA? Maybe I'm overthinking this


----------

